# 50 dollars............Phoenix Gold MQ-430..........



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

SOLD.

I'm so stoked. I had a fansy for this thing since the day after I got bitten by the car audio bug.

Found it in a pawn shop. Guys was askin 100, and I hate to admit it, but I talked him down.

Though I actually think he thought i had a screw lose cause he said all he new is some other guy told him it was old and wasn't powerful enough for any system today:laugh:

Killed a Pioneer ten with it last night...........childish.......oh yeah.............fun...... oh yeah.........did the pioneer enjoy it........................I think he died happy from a Boss to Phoenix pounding................like askin a woman would you prefer Andy Dick today or Vin Diesel


Anyways, I had to let people who understand this fine piece know why I'm stoked............so stoked


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Heh nice!


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Outstanding piece of SQ gear at a helluva price. :thumbsup:

Beware the scourge of the leaky input capacitors.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

heck of a deal you got there, Id be curious to see pics


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

jp88 said:


> heck of a deal you got there, Id be curious to see pics


Yeah pics, or it never happen


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

thats an awesome deal. Pawn shops are usually way overpriced on gear, but more times than not, you can get them to drop their price to something more reasonable (i.e. low retail), especially if its something that has been sitting a long while, or something they deem "undesirable/ unsellable," like old school car audio gear.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, I scored a LP DPS350 on a Christmas day (don't why they where open, but they where) at a local pawn shop. They had it listed for 150.00, I asked what's the best they could do and when he mentioned 50.00 I snatched it from his hands and paid him right away. He even asked me "hey don't you want to test it first", lol.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked up an image dynamics IDQ10V1 SVC at a pawn shop last week (in a prefab sealed box) for 35 bucks (the guy said yes immediately, so I probably could have gotten it cheaper). IMO, 35 bucks for a good american made SQ sub is a good deal though.


----------

